# AC joint arthritis



## Sara82 (Jan 4, 2012)

Is AC osteoartritis 715.11 or 715.91? Can anyone help?


----------



## campy1961 (Jan 4, 2012)

715.11 Primary localized
715.91 Unspecified whether generalized or localized

Most insurance prefer you not to used the unspecified because come ICD -10 those that stated use the unspecified will get their claims denied

Is this primary localized or generalized?  Secondary to another source?

I would need to see the notes to help you out. 

Thanks, Connie


----------



## Sara82 (Jan 5, 2012)

Pt came in for shoulder sprain from a kayak event.


----------

